# Arrows and broad heads question



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am new to bow hunting and wonder what is everyones opinion on the best types of arrows ands head for the price, there is so many to choose from. Idk which combination I should go with and all this thinking is going to make my head explode haha. So, i was wondering what type of arrows and tips everyone using, fixed or expandable heads and carbon or aluminum arrows. Thanks a head of time for the information suggestions.

Steve

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

new easton bloodline 400 with new rage chisel tip


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There&#8217;s no right or wrong. Everyone has their favorite. The main thing it to make sure is that your arrow weight and spine and broadhead weight are all matched to your set-up properly. Both carbon and aluminum each have their pros and cons. Same with broadhead styles, though to me, the only pro with mechanicals is they&#8217;re easier to tune. But that&#8217;s more of a short cut or band aid than a pro. Just my opinion. The only other thing I&#8217;ll mention regarding broadhead style is that if you&#8217;re shooting a lighter draw weight stay clear of any mechanical head. They require energy to work properly, and some lighter weight bows don&#8217;t have enough energy to spare. Most modern set ups have plenty of energy.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, I seen the bloodline ones and Ill be shooting a 60-70lb bow, so no worries on energy creation. I sound like a total nube here, but how do you determine what weight and spine to use. Thanks again for all the info. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The arrow companies all put out charts using draw weight and length and head weight as factors, which you use to determine the right size. Most carbons are sized towards specific draw weights. It&#8217;s pretty easy to find out online which size you need, but each type of arrow has it&#8217;s own chart


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

When I am 3-D shooting I use high quality straight arrows. Gold tip pro ultra lights they weigh 8.5 gpi. and are They are around $16 to $17 per arrow give or take.

Well, I'm not going to shoot such a high pricer arrow at a deer because ther is not a need to. If you add that with a $15 broadhead that is ruffly $30 a shot.

Yesterday I was at dicks and they had the Gold Tip devastators 55/75 on sale for $40 a dozen. They weigh 8.2gpi which is plenty to hunt with. I have bought them in the past and have never had a problem. Hell they match up with the GT ULP's when I practice with them. I also killed a doe with one last year. That is $3.50 an arrow. 

So To anwser your question, that is what I am shooting. Broadheads, really it doesn't matter. IMO thay all kill well it is up to you what you want to shoot. I have rage 3 blade, shwackers and a couple other heads that all fly well out of my bow. I just desided that I wasn't going to spend a lot on my hunting arrow sicnce I plan on shooting 6 to 8 deer this year.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I personally use Carbon Express Mayhem Hunters. They aren't the cheapest but aren't the most expensive either. They are a little heavier at 9.8gpi but very durable. I've shot deer and missed targets with them plenty of times without them breaking. I shoot Rage 2 Blades as well. This set-up works for me but it all depends on the shooter. I like the mechanicals because they shoot like field points and it makes it a lot easier to practice shoot.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the information, so it all depends on the shooter and how deep they wanna go in their pockets haha. So, I will be shooting a bow around 60-70lb at 31-31.5 draw, what would be the best weight or a good arrow for a decent price. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

With your draw lenth I would go off of the chart but the options are there. IMO the Gold tip velocity xt or hunter both in a 300spine would fit you well. That would give you a round a 400 grain arrow with the 100grain tip. The hunters will run you around $100 the Xt's will run you around 140 I think.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

What arrow length should I shoot, with that draw length and also should should 350 or 450. According to carbon express website, I should shoot 450, I'm so confizzled lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

You may want to read the chart again. Keep in mind the spine of an arrow is how stiff the shaft is. A 350 spine would be stiffer than a 450. If your draw is 31" and you are pulling 70# than a 450 would have way to much flex. I you could watch your arrow in slow motion it would be flexing a lot as it goes down range. I shoot Easton Bloodline 330. I pull 70# and my draw is 30" I really like these arrows and they group well. They run about $10 a piece but I really think it is worth it.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Arrow make is nothing, get what you want. but I would shoot a 300 spine nothing weaker if so not by much...... Different makes of arrows # there arrows differant. But they all will tell you the spine. At you draw lenth you will want a very stiff spine for sure if you are shooting a more aggesive bow (anything that ibos 330 or more IMO)


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh okay, so I read the chart backwards gotcha. Thanks again, so the lower the number the stiffer the arrow. Also is the spine or grain listed on the box in the store or drop menu when looking online. What about the weight or grain of an arrow, what should I get? Thanks again for all the help, I am in great of direction with arrow selection haha.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Also my arrow length would be around 30" for a 31" draw, am I in the ball park haha.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Arrow length can depend on how your rest is set up on your bow. When you go to get your arrows cut take your bow and they will set you up with the right arrow length. As far as Carbon Express goes, a 450, 350, and 250 does not mean the spine. Those are just the numbers they use to show difference in their arrows. The 450s have the lowest spine and the 250s have the highest spine. So the 450s are the stiffer arrows, you read the chart right. The spine in simple terms is how far the arrow will flex when a 2lb weight is hung in the middle of the arrow. So a higher spine will be flexing more and a lower spine less. You would do fine with a Carbon Express 350 with your draw length and weight.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry about the spine info I'm not familiar with carbon express and how they market there product. I was trying to steer you in the right direction though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got onto Carbon Express website and they do have an arrow selection guide to help you pick the correct arrow. I'm glad I saw this post or I would have thought the number was the spine, good thing I didn't buy the pile driver 250 it had a spine around 400.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You are right around the corner from me... I shoot indoor archery shoots at the old skating rink in Bethel... Go up to Dick's in Eastgate and ask for John back in the hunting dept.. He will help you out. The make of the arrow is like the make of truck's. these days they are all about the same. I happen to like gold tip.

Broken Rack will be open around the 27 of sept. They are probley the best archery shop in the area.. I recomend you stop by there they will answer any questions you have..


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Solution its no biggie, don't sweat it, thanks for all the help, and it's all foreign languages to me lol. Your information was very helpful. Okay for length, I should just let the pros that are going to cut my arrows figure that out haha. Thanks for the tip that arrow brands are like truck brands and its all personal preferences and what Dicks would that be. Thanks a again for all the tips and information.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

For the length, it&#8217;s pretty normal to cut them about an inch past where they contact the rest. When you have them cut, go ahead and take the bow with you. That way there&#8217;s no surprises.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh okay, will do, thanks for the tips. I went to the local outdoor store and looked over there arrow selection, I think I'm going to go with the best bang for the buck, since I am a novice no need to mess up pricey arrows haha. Now any information on cheaper but dependable broad heads, thanks again for all help, this why I love this site haha.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Muzzys aren't too expensive and a lot of people live and die by them. Bad thing is that they are fixed blades and fly different than field points so you will have to sight them in with a broadhead target. Wasps are also a slightly cheaper mechanical broadhead that will shoot like a field point and they are very nice broadheads as well.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

There are some Broadheads at Dicks that are like the shwacker but they are made by the company that makes rage. They are selling them for $20 bucks for 3.. I am sure they work. I have only had bad luck with muzzy's. I have lose two deer in the last 10 years and I was using a Muzzy 3 blade.As for cheap Broadheads As long as the farrow is straight and the blades are sharp they will be fine. even the ones at walmart as long as the are the ones that are made well. 

Remember you get what you pay for and a broadhead is one thing that I don't skimp on.... Reab some reviews on Bass pro or cabela's and go off of there prices. Sometimes Dicks is cheaper but they will match any price.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, true on the quality part of a broad head and I always look for reviews on products, so reviews crack me up haha. I been watching a couple YouTube clips too of different heads and has any one tried the NAP Bloodrunner its a fixed and mechanical head and also can't wait for the new G5 rear deploying head kind of like the Rage, which are also good. So many to choose so many choose, I feel like kind at an old candy store lol. Thanks again for all the information and tips.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BanksideBandit said:


> Muzzys aren't too expensive and a lot of people live and die by them. Bad thing is that they are fixed blades and fly different than field points so you will have to sight them in with a broadhead target. .


Whoa there. That's 100% false. If they don't shoot the same as field points, it's because the shooter didn't take the time to tune the bow properly.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Magis, I've shot Muzzys and they always shoot low for me matched with the same grain field point. I have my bow paper tuned and made a paper tuning station at my house and shoot through it regulary. I figured the air and wind just catches the blades more and slows it down. Wind would also affect fixed blades more as well right? Let me know because I have some Montecs I got as a gift that I wouldn't mind using if I could get them shooting like field points.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Whoa there. That's 100% false. If they don't shoot the same as field points, it's because the shooter didn't take the time to tune the bow properly.


I agree. 
Paper tuning is just the beginning take the next step and broad head tune it. FP and BH same hitting the same spot.
FP won't show the slightest of adjustments needed


----------

